# Bradley puck Flavours?



## John_D (Jun 13, 2019)

Has anyone tried the Carribean blend flavour Bradley puck? I am curious as to what it imparts. I purchased a box a couple of weeks ago but really haven't had anything I wanted to try it out on yet.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 13, 2019)

Try it on some jerk chicken or pork.


----------



## John_D (Jun 13, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Try it on some jerk chicken or pork.



yeah I already have both a rub and a paste but I wondered if it would add anything to that or if I was just making smoke for the sake of smoke.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 13, 2019)

John_D said:


> yeah I already have both a rub and a paste but I wondered if it would add anything to that or if I was just making smoke for the sake of smoke.



You may be a trailblazer on this one.  Would love to hear your report after you give them a try...

That said, as long as it is a quality wood product, you should get good smoke.  I did jerk chicken successfully using cherry wood.


----------



## John_D (Jun 13, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> You may be a trailblazer on this one.  Would love to hear your report after you give them a try...
> 
> That said, as long as it is a quality wood product, you should get good smoke.  I did jerk chicken successfully using cherry wood.



rest assured, when I decide what to do with this pack of Carribean pucks I will post the results.


----------

